# Need help to calculate how much kitty litter I will need



## DevonsOhMy (Sep 23, 2010)

I work for the government and am posted in Africa. I get one shipment of groceries to my location - next month - for things that are hard to find here or are expensive.

Kitty litter and canned cat food fall into the expensive and hard to find categories, respectively (cheap cat food is easy to find, but not better stuff).

Sooo... I'm going to attempt to order enough kitty litter for 2 cats for 2 years. Except I don't currently own any cats and have no idea how much kitty litter would be appropriate.

If you are able and wouldn't mind, I would love to know how much kitty litter you use in one month (especially if you have 2 cats sharing - as I will have). This will help me immensely in calculating a good amount to order!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy to help...and it will be interesting to see if our members all fall in a relatively narrow band or if we're all over the map! I go through about 11kg to 14kg per month (25lbs to 30lbs). I have two cats. I use four litter boxes for the two cats, which is on the high side, so my usage might be higher than others. On the other hand, I use a very high-quality clumping litter and rarely do a full litter change-out, so that might make my usage lower. It will be interesting to see!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't do scoopable. I use over 200 lbs a month. One of my cats is very big. Cat size matters.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

We have two cats and we use Arm and Hammer Multi cat. We go through 80 lbs a month (their poop really stinks so we do a complete litter change every two weeks). I think as they get older we will probably use less...


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmmm...I have 2 cats with 2 litterboxes and I use about 40 lbs every other month so roughly about 20 lbs per month. I use Fresh Step Clumping Litter or the Arm & Hammer Multi-Cat.


----------

